# Uneven teeth?



## ADEE (Oct 11, 2008)

what is done for them?? I plan to take Abbie to our vet if need be, i was just wondering what would cause uneven bites on bunnies? I was doing my usual monthly check and noticed it.


----------



## polly (Oct 11, 2008)

sometimes they are born with it and it can take up to around 6 months for it to show up and sometimes it can be trauma as in them pulling their teeth on a wire cage 

they will try to trim them to get them to meet but if your rabbit is less than a year old (and in teh states they will do them older too) then in my opinion you are best to have them taken out. It takes the stress away from them continually having them cut and the gums harden up so they can still eat like normal they just need any veggies cut up for them


----------



## ADEE (Oct 11, 2008)

shes four months old..are you suggesting having her teeth removed?!!!:shock:


----------



## polly (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep sorry I do know how that sounds my first bunny had malocclusion and i felt a bit like you so I didn't go ahead with it but after all the stress he had to go through for every vet visit every month to get them burred down then Yes i would totally advise having them taken out. They live perfectly normal lives without them ( I know someone with a bun with no front teeth and it does so well ) In fact he is coming up for rabbit sitting duties tomorrow so I will get some pics for you and post them if I can 

You could try having them trimmed to see if they will go back into line but I would say its very unlikely and for your bunnys sake having them out can actually be kinder in the long run


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a thread that was just recently done about some other members who buns have Malo if you wanted to scroll through that.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39884&forum_id=16&jump_to=529506#p529506



First would be getting her to a vet to have them looked at. Too me, and i am no expert, they dont look too bad and could possibly be corrected with proper diet, a variety of different hays and chew toys. If it is something that isnt correctable then there are really only two options, getting them cut every few weeks, or having them removed. There are plenty of buns that have had them , also a bun that has NO teeth, and they function just like a bun with teeth. When the vet is checking out the front have them also check the back out, sometimes the front could be off because of the back one, and vice versa


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 11, 2008)

Ack...that doesn't look like malocclusion to me. (I know, I could be wrong...but that's my handy-dandy guess ) E-lops' teeth seem to grow faster than other breeds, and they can get long-ish. Yofi's teeth tend to sometimes get a wee bit uneven but I've never had to get him treated. 

One thing I have for the bunnies is a thing I got from petsmart a while ago. It's a log-shaped toy/treat for small animals and comes in different sizes. It's made of compressed hay and is quite hard. Both Yofi and Anna like to chew on it, and I suspect it helps keep their teeth down. I also sometimes give them apple tree branches to chew on every so often.

My suggestion would be to check Abbie's teeth every so often (as you're already doing) and just note if her teeth get too long or if there is noticeable unevenness that might cause problems. (Also ask the vet if he/she considers it malocclusion.) They do have dremel tools that can be used on teeth that need trimming...


----------



## ADEE (Oct 11, 2008)

she has an excellent diet, pelleted food, oxbow hay, compressed hay cubes, wooden toys galore.. im going to consult in my vet (already sent her an email) and see what she thinks we should do about her teeth. thanks all!! If it was a matter of filing them down myself, i could handle doing that little ridge she has going.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2008)

Her teeth are absolutely fine. It's not unusual to occasionally have slightly uneven wear due to slight imperfections. 

Pam


----------



## ADEE (Oct 11, 2008)

THANK YOU PAM!!!!

thanks so much for your insight. I didnt think they were all that bad either, i just figured i would ask since i had noticed there was some uneven wear


----------

